# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  1st GROW OUT Surabaya

## mrbunta

1st Surabaya GO

DEFINISI KEGIATAN:
1st Surabaya GO Contest: adalah kegiatan pembesaran ikan koi di kota Surabaya dengan menggunakan 3 jenis varietas ikan koi (Shiro Utsuri, Hi Utsuri, dan Showa Sanshoku). Jenis Showa Sanshoku dan Hi Utsuri berasal dari Breeder TOPKOI Farm  F1 (anakan pertama dari import) dengan Induk  Showa Female Dainichi 74 cm, dan Showa male Ogata 60cm. Saat ini, tosai - tosai ini berukuran 15  20 cm.  Untuk jenis Shiro Utsuri (size 20  28 cm), varietas ini merupakan support dari DODOKOI dan TOPKOI farm dengan indukan Shiro omosako Female 82cm dan Shiro omosako male 65 cm yang akan dibesarkan bersama di kolam 90 ton  selama 6 (enam) bulan untuk kemudian dinilai pada akhir periode oleh sekelompok juri. masing masing jenis 30 ekor. Jadi total ada 90 ekor

TUJUAN
Meningkatkan kualitas apresiasi partisipan dalam memilih tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang secara optimal berdasarkan kaidah yang berlaku sekaligus bertujuan utama untuk ajang temu/silahturahmi baik temu langsung maupun secara online diantara penghobby ikan koi di kota  Surabaya (pada khususnya) dan seluruh pencinta koi di seluruh indonesia yang ingin berpartisipasi (pada umumunya). Kegiatan ini juga diharapkan dapat menimbulkan minat pada masyarakat umum untuk memelihara ikan koi dan bergabung bersama dengan kita sebagai koi hobbyist.
Untuk menunjukkan bahwa koi dalam negeri tidak selalu kerdil dan jelek

AGENDA
10/06' 2010  12/06' 2010, Masa Pengenalan Ikan dan Penentuan Kegiatan
13/06' 2010  30/06' 2010, Pemilihan dan Pelunasan Ikan
01/07' 2010  31/12' 2010, Masa kegiatan 1st Surabaya GO
05/01' 2011  12/01' 2011, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang (tentatif) 
13/01' 2011  20/01' 2011, Pengambilan/Pengiriman Ikan (tentatif) 

PARTISIPAN
Partisipan adalah anggota KOIs forum, baik KOIs member atau non KOIs member. 

RINCIAN KEGIATAN
1. Koi yang dipilih akan dibesarkan dalam kolam pembesaran 90 ton  selama periode 6 (enam) bulan terhitung sejak tanggal 01 Juli 2010  31 Desember 2010
2. Panitia memiliki kewenangan penuh untuk memutuskan hal-hal yang diperlukan berkaitan dengan kegiatan Grow Out. Dalam hal ini termasuk diantaranya penggunaan pakan dan obat yang diperlukan untuk pemeliharaan ikan selama 6 bulan. Pakan pilihan saat ini adalah  Konishi Grow ( rekomendasi dari TOPKOI Farm ). Akan di gunakan Autofeeder , dengan jadwal tiap 2 jam sekali . Sehari 7x makan. Start jam 06.00 wib  18.00 wib
3. Selama periode kegiatan panitia akan memposting perkembangan ikannya dengan tujuan untuk memotivasi dan bahan pembelajaran partisipan lainnya. Update akan dilakukan 3 bulan 
4. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab EO

PENJURIAN
1. Pada akhir periode kegiatan, Koi akan dinilai TOPKOI, DODOKOI, MRBUNTA secara langsung. Foto Ikan pada saat akhir kegiatan Grow Out akan diposting di Forum KOI-S sehingga dapat menjadi bahan pembelajaran banyak pihak, baik partisipan maupun pembaca Forum KOI-S.
2. Juri Kegiatan ini akan ditentukan kemudian hari dan akan dengan segera diumumkan.
3. Pemenang adalah ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi. Dalam hal terdapat lebih dari satu ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi sama, maka Head Judge yang akan menentukan pemenangnya dan menjelaskan kepada audience (untuk proses pembelajaran kita semua kenapa dia memilih ikan tersebut).

HADIAH
Juara 1: Uang Tunai Rp 1,500,000; Voucher Belanja di Dodo Koi @ Rp 1,500,000 dan Sertifikat juara 1
Juara 2: Uang Tunai Rp 1,000,000; Voucher Belanja di Dodo Koi @ Rp 1,000,000 dan Sertifikat juara 2
Juara 3: Uang Tunai Rp 500,000; Voucher Belanja di Dodo Koi @ Rp 500,000 dan Sertifikat juara 3


PEMILIHAN & PEMBAYARAN KOI
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode first come first serve. Pemilihan koi dimulai pada hari Kamis, 01 July  2010 mulai jam 10:00 AM waktu server Koi-S.
2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer Koi pilihannya
3. Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 10 Oktober 2010
4. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening Hartono
 BCA Kertajaya Indah A/C No. 464.140.2090 a/n: Hartono
    dengan mencantumkan Nama, jumlah, no ikan ( di keterangan transfer )
    contoh : Mrbunta, 250rb, S1

5. Partisipan yang dengan alasan apapun gagal melakukan pembayaran sesuai batas waktu yang ditentukan akan mendapatkan sanksi tidak diperkenankan berpartisipasi dalam kegiatan ini dan ikan pilihannya akan dilelangkan/diberikan kepada peminat lainnya.

PENGAMBILAN IKAN
Tata cara pengambilan ikan akan diumumkan kemudian setelah kegiatan Grow Out selesai.

HARGA
Harga 1 (satu) ekor Koi  ini ditetapkan sebesar Rp 1,500.000 (Satu juta rupiah)
5% hasil penjualan akan diserahkan kepada rekening Majalah KOI-S jika ikan dipilih melalui Forum Koi-S.
*) Pembayaran dapat dilakukan secara tunai dan pembayar tunai akan mendapakan benefit berupa potongan harga pembelian sebesar 10%.
**) Pembayaran dapat dicicil selama 6X ( masa GO , start July  End Desember) sebesar Rp 250,000. 

Harga tersebut tidak termasuk ongkos kirim apabila partisipan berasal dari luar area Surabaya untuk pengiriman ikan setelah kegiatan grow out selesai. 

LAIN  LAIN
Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan menjadi wewenang panitia untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Setan koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Sengkok norok kak bunta...tan tretan sadejeh, jek benyak colok ..ayo..pade norok GO ariah !!!!!


hehehehe, gak ngerti artinya

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ajieindah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> pakan pakai apa ya om bunta ???


pake konishi, Breeder recomended ( TOP KOI )

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Om Bunta, kl bisa kasih juga foto "PAPI" dan "MAMI" nya ya .. hehheehehehee....


papi dan mami gak pernah di foto. 
lagi menyelam di mudpond. gak bisa angkat foto. hehehehehehehe

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Setan koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

HOT NEWS
AUTOFEEDER support by koipalace.net
terima kasih kepada bapak Lim Johan

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

*kerennnnnnn   euyyyyyyyy..........*

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Setan koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nachacha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Mauttttt... 
> Yo iki sing nggarai virus tambah nemen.... he he he
> Wisss.... Sippppp....


siap siapppppppppppp
tanggal 13 jangan lupa

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Setan koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Setan koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

> SIAPPPPPPPPPP LAKSANAKAN
> akan di report bulanan masalah quality air
> di usahakan report mingguan. hehehehehe


klo harian aja gmn om gajah?
hahahaha... ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

> *GILE.........  Bener bener... gile.... !!!!!!!*


Chapter mana duluuuu.... Suroboyoooo........  :: 
Sippppppppp dan wuikkkk, Bro....
Kudu melu....

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Pertamaxxx...
> 
> *S32
> H9
> SW18*


tanggal 13 juni 2010 jam 10.00 om mulai nya hehehehehe

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Michaeln1708

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Michaeln1708

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

testing testing lagi

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Michaeln1708

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Michaeln1708

sah ya om tempat saya berarti?? sip sip

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nachacha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kokok

> soryy lupa


 maksudnya? Apa yang lupa om? Nomernya?

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kokok

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Kedudukan sementara

*SHIRO*
1. Anton Sukoco : S2
2. Anton Sukoco : S32
3. Daniel99 : S3
4. Hilariussss : S21
5. Zone : S10
6. Zone : S9

*HI-UTSURI*
1. Teja Utama : H9
2. Tenonx : H11

*SHOWA*
1. Michaeln : SW38
2. Rony Andry : SW39
3. Teja Utama : SW18
4. Ocf_daniel : SW6
5. Aubin : SW1
6. Tenonx : SW15
7. Jusri : SW41
8. Kokok : SW40

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Setan koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Setan koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Setan koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Kalau ada kalimat *the 1st ...* kita jadi mudah semangattttt
> Berharap banyak bisa ada *the 2nd* terus *the 3rd* dan seterusnya....
> Ayo diramekno, biar Pak Kus dan Oom Gajah tambah semangaaaaatttt...
> Kalau sering ada kegiatan, kita juga yang paling diuntungkan.... Ta'iyye???


hidup surabayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
nanti main ah pas update atau pastinya pas penjuriaaaaaaaaaaaaan

siap siap siap dukung ... dan bangga sudah bisa sponsor .... om bunta ikan yang masih available yang mana saja? aku mau coba bantu sebarluaskan ke my friends and customer
email yah ke [email protected] .... 

kita sama-sama dukung acara ini

dodo

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Kalau ada yg booking 10 ekor. ikan tancho showa bisa di dapat dengan harga sama tanpa ikut GO. tapi di besarkan di kolam yang sama

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Ingat parameter air jadi inget alat ukurnya yang expensive...  :: 
Kalau saja ada yang PV ke daerah sambil minjemin alat ukurnya.... wah... TAK DUNGAKNO MURAH REJEKI!!!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jafar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jafar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

SHIRO
1. Anton Sukoco : S2
2. Anton Sukoco : S32
3. Daniel99 : S3
4. Hilariussss : S21
5. Zone : S10
6. Zone : S9
7. jafar : s6

HI-UTSURI
1. Teja Utama : H9
2. Tenonx : H11

SHOWA
1. Michaeln : SW38
2. Rony Andry : SW39
3. Teja Utama : SW18
4. Ocf_daniel : SW6
5. Aubin : SW1
6. Tenonx : SW15
7. Jusri : SW41 paid cash. thx u
8. Kokok : SW40
9. Darren Febriano : SW5 
10. Andri Solo : SW8
11. Andri Solo : SW25

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Setan koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

THANK'S TO 

PLATINUM AQUATIC
mensupport acara 1st GO Surabaya
jadi media filter diganti dengan MATALA
terima kasih atas support nya Pak Efendy

untuk detail product dan harga bisa menghubungi beliau di
081.6485.7141

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jafar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Ikutan Om.... SW22

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Setan koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sandjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

